#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  wat vinden jullie ervan en hoe ervaren jullie dit?

## Oum Qaasim

asalamoe 3alaykoem wa rahmatolaahi wa barakatoe geliefde broeders & zuster. 
moge Allaah van jullie houden en behoeden van het hele vuur, allaahoema ameen. 

Ik zit al een tijdje met wat vragen rond en ben het een en ander gaan opzoeken op het internet waardoor ik op deze site ben gekomen. De laatste tijd word er erg veel gesproken en geroepen rondom 'de niqab' en ik zie dat er vele zusters zijn deze tijd die ervoor kiezen om de niqab te dragen.. mijn vraag is dan, hoe gaat dat dan met school? en als ie toch af moet voor dat je de school binnen gaat.. hoe ervaar je dat? Ben zelf erg geinetersserd naar jullie meningen en hoe de zusters dit ervaren. 

wasalaam.

----------

